# Neues 13 zoll Notebook gesucht



## ger_cornholio (14. Juli 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

mein guter Freund ASUS F3 ist gestern abgeraucht. Da ich jetzt den Laptop nicht mehr zum spielen brauche, wollte ich zu erwas kostengünstigem in der "Subnotebook" Klasse greifen.
Netbooks sind mir zu klein, weil ich auf dem Laptop unterwegs programmieren und tippen möchte. Die einzige Voraussetzung, die ich an die Leistung stelle ist, dass ich zb Youtube videos in 720p flüssig schaun kann. Desweiteren möchte ich sofort Linux (Ubuntu/Debian/Mint) installieren und brauche eine Grafikkarte, die unterstützt wird(sollten ja eigentlich alle, aber man weiß ja nie).
Ich hab mir mal den hier rausgesucht und würd von euch gern wissen, ob das meinen Ansprüchen genügt:
*Lenovo Thinkpad Edge E325 685D089 FreeDOS*


Vorschläge und Anregungen sind wilkommen und natürlich Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Rayza (14. Juli 2011)

Ich kann dir zum oben genannten nichts sagen, werde mir aber demnächst ein Lenovo Thinkpad Edge 13" kaufen für 419€ - ohne Windows. 

Vielleicht wär es was für dich:

Lenovo ThinkPad Edge 13 Black Smooth 665D817 bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## Ezio (14. Juli 2011)

Eine Radeon ist nicht soo optimal für Linux.


----------



## ger_cornholio (14. Juli 2011)

danke für den Link Rayza!
Ich kann das bei den gammligen Notebook grakas immer so schwer einschätzen, welche jetzt schneller ist 

bei mir is der für 399 gelistet



Ezio schrieb:


> Eine Radeon ist nicht soo optimal für Linux.


Mhh ja hab ich auch schon mal gehört. In meinem alten war ne NVidia und das lief super

edit: Hab noch den hier gefunden:
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Lenovo/IdeaPad_S205_M632LGE/865540/?

Lohnt es sich 80€ für nen Thinkpad zum IdeaPad draufzuzahlen?
Plus das thinkpad scheint ein Importprodukt zu sein(Ami Tasta)


----------



## Rayza (20. Juli 2011)

Ja, mittlerweile 399€ ich werd demnächst zuschlagen.

Ich blicke bei den Grakas auch kaum durch, bist also nicht alleine 

Das IdeaPad S205 ist nur 11,6" groß - also wahrscheinlich zu klein (auch für mich)

Die IdeaPads sollen wohl von der Verarbeitung usw schlechter als die ThinkPads sein


----------



## K3n$! (20. Juli 2011)

Ihr solltet dabei aber auch beachten, dass die Geräte nur 1 Jahr Garantie mitbringen. 
Das ist bei den meisten Thinkpads so. 

Generell sind die Thinkpads auch gerade für unterwegs nicht schlecht, weil sie sehr robust gebaut sind. 

Hier könnt ihr noch die Grafikleistung vergleichen: 

Mobile Grafikkarten - Benchmarkliste - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


Falls ihr euch so ein Gerät zulegen solltet, würde ich mich über eine Rückmeldung freuen.
Ich bin nämlich auch am überlegen, ob ich mir ein 13" Notebook für die Schule und unterwegs hole.


----------



## Rayza (20. Juli 2011)

Eventuell hole ich mir den:

Lenovo ThinkPad Edge 13 681D549 - Core i3 Tipp!

Ohne Betriebssystem, jedoch mit einem i3 ausgestattet & UMTS-Ready (Modul eingebaut) - d.h. Sim-Karte kann wohl sofort eingesteckt werden, wenn ich richtig liege


----------



## ger_cornholio (27. Juli 2011)

Sry, für die späte Antwort.. ich war im Urlaub

Ich werd mir jetzt bald das 
*Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E325 685D089 FreeDOS*

holen. Ich meld mich dann nochmal, ob alles zu meiner Zufriedenheit läuft


----------



## K3n$! (27. Juli 2011)

Das wäre echt gut. 
Kannst du dann vielleicht ein paar Benchmarks machen ?
Also jetzt kein 3DMark oder sowas, sondern vielleicht mal die Spielepraxis untersuchen und das subjektive Empfinden im Windows/Linux oder gar DOS-Betrieb


----------



## Silmare (28. Juli 2011)

Ich würde mich freuen wenn du ein kleinen Erfahrungsbericht darüber schreibst, wenn du das Notebook hast.
Da ich selber im Moment überlege mir dieses Notebook zu holen, ich aber wider rum noch bis zu 1 Monat Zeit habe mich zu entscheiden.


----------



## K3n$! (28. Juli 2011)

Ich finde es auch irgendwie komisch, warum die kleineren Notebooks (13,3"), die fast das gleiche wiegen und auch noch die gleiche Hardware bieten, mehr kosten als ihre großen Brüder aus der 15,6"-Klasse. 

Das einzige Notebook, dass mir bisher zusagt, ist das Dell: Dell Vostro 3350, Core i3-2310M 2.10GHz, 4096MB, 500GB, Windows 7 Home Premium, silber (N335345H) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Ich möchte nur nicht 550€ für so ein Notebook ausgeben. Aber wo bekommt man denn bitte einen normalen Prozessor mit guter Verarbeitung und 2 Jahren Garantie ?


----------



## Rayza (30. Juli 2011)

Ist die Fusion CPU nicht schwächer als das AMD Turion welches ich verlinkt habe?

lg


----------



## ger_cornholio (1. August 2011)

K3n$! schrieb:


> DOS-Betrieb


Hehe, ich glaub Siedler 1, Commander Keen und X-Wing laufen^^



K3n$! schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch irgendwie komisch, warum die kleineren Notebooks (13,3"), die fast das gleiche wiegen und auch noch die gleiche Hardware bieten, mehr kosten als ihre großen Brüder aus der 15,6"-Klasse.


Ich denke mal, dass 15,6" so ein quasistandard ist und deswegen teure Teile, wie der Bildschirm und das MB in höheren Stückzahlen gefertigt werden können



			
				Rayza schrieb:
			
		

> Ist die Fusion CPU nicht schwächer als das AMD Turion welches ich verlinkt habe?


Der is leider nicht mehr verfügbar


----------



## Rayza (2. August 2011)

Der ist doch noch bei Cyberport verfügbar.

Lenovo ThinkPad Edge 13 665D817 - 13 Zoll Preishit


----------



## K3n$! (3. August 2011)

Und warum ist bei den Thinkpad Modellen immer nur 1 Jahr Garantie dabei ?


----------



## ger_cornholio (4. August 2011)

"Und warum ist bei den Thinkpad Modellen immer nur 1 Jahr Garantie dabei ?"

1 Jahr Garantie ist normal. 
Man hat aber laut Gesetz 2 Jahre Gewährleistung = Recht auf Nachbesserung.(siehe WIKIPEDIA)

Mehr als 1 Jahr Garantie ist eine (meist kostenpflichtige) Zusatzleistung der Hersteller.


----------



## K3n$! (4. August 2011)

Ich weiß, dass die Hersteller zu einer einjährigen Garantiezeit verpflichtet sind. 
Viele Hersteller geben aber von sich aus auch 2 Jahre. Die Ideapads z.B. haben auch 2 Jahre Garantie, nur die Thinkpads nicht.
Die Garantie da verlängern zu lassen, kostet dann richtig Kohle.


----------



## ger_cornholio (8. August 2011)

So ich hab das Gerät am Samstag bekommen, geht aber heute Abend wieder zum Versender zurück wg. Pixelfehler. Der Versender(Computeruniverse) hat das Ding ohne Stress wieder zurückgenommen.

Zu der Leistung:
Ich hab bis jetzt nur Zeit gehabt Ubuntu Linux mit Standard Grakatreiber(warscheinlich noch mit dem Videobeschleunigungsbug) auszuprobieren. Installation und 3d Beschleunigung der Oberfläche funktionieren ohne Probleme.
HD Video geht auch, nur flash ist ab 720p etwas ruckelig und bei 1080p unschaubar(youtube). Bei anderen videoanbietern(zb vimeo) kommts aufs Video an.

Ich denke unter Windows mit neuerem Flash und besserem Treiber sollte Youtube usw kein Problem sein.
Das werde ich wenn das Ding wiederkommt mal testen.

Normales Arbeiten macht keine Probleme. Ich hab mal viele Fenster auf alle Desktops verteilt und hab keine Einbrüche gemerkt.(4 gig RAM sind ja auch genug) Und dank PAE Kernel kann ich auch allen RAM nutzen(Linux 64bit ist für den Heimgebrauch bähbäh, zumindest hab ich keinen Spass mit multilibs)

Sonstiges:
Tasta gefällt mir gut! Zumindest verglichen mit meinem alten NB (Asus F3). Alles schön matt(keine Fingerabdrücke). Mattes Display, "nippel maus", Touchpad gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber nicht schlecht, Mittlere Maustaste,  Ubuntu zeigt 9h Akku an(8 ist realistischer) mit WLAN und BlueTooth.
Klar designtechnisch ist es jetzt kein Macbook, is mir aber egal.

Alles in allem, wer damit leben kann, dass der Laptop saulahm und batzenhässlich ist kann zuschlagen


edit: achja FreeDOS war ab Werk nicht installiert. Das is mir ja eigentlich egal, aber ich boote doch immer gerne das Gerät einmal im Auslieferungszustand


----------



## K3n$! (8. August 2011)

Hey, 

kannst du nochmal den Geizhals-Link posten, von dem Notebook, das du bestellt hast ?
Und kannst du, wenn das Gerät wieder da ist, mal testen, ob du die Videos ruckelfrei unter Linux zum Laufen bekommst ?

Danke schonmal für deinen Bericht.


----------



## ger_cornholio (8. August 2011)

klaro: Lenovo IBM ThinkPad Edge E325, AMD E-350 1.60GHz, 4096MB, 320GB, schwarz (685D089) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

na klar werd ich das machen! Ich hoffe mal das dauert nicht so lang


----------

